# Yippee 2005 21Rs Finally Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

2005 outback 21rs,. The camper is in excellent shape. It has 4 almost new Maxxis trailer service tires. The rear slide (manual) is a bed and there are two bunks in the front. Scissor style couch (bed) and a dinette that also makes a bed. The cabinets are white and the floor is a wood grain vinyl and very easy to clean. Some of the modifications that have been made include: black tank flush (very very handy), battery disconnect switch, water pump bypass (for easy winterizing), max air vent, and the stereo has been upgraded to a jensen cd player and all the speakers have been upgraded as well. The camper is also wired to run two six volt batteries in series for longer battery life when "dry" camping, however we are only using one 12 volt battery because we have never been that adventurous. Tv antenna with booster and lots of storage. The a\c is ducted in the ceiling and the furnace is ducted in the floor and both work very well. The refrigerator runs on gas or electric as does the hot water heater. It has two 30# propane cylinders. The camper is insulated very well from the factory and the underbelly is completely enclosed. The roof is in excellent shape. May also include the weight distribution hitch and sway control.

$10,000


----------



## beachitmom (Jun 1, 2010)

al_fol said:


> 2005 outback 21rs,. The camper is in excellent shape. It has 4 almost new Maxxis trailer service tires. The rear slide (manual) is a bed and there are two bunks in the front. Scissor style couch (bed) and a dinette that also makes a bed. The cabinets are white and the floor is a wood grain vinyl and very easy to clean. Some of the modifications that have been made include: black tank flush (very very handy), battery disconnect switch, water pump bypass (for easy winterizing), max air vent, and the stereo has been upgraded to a jensen cd player and all the speakers have been upgraded as well. The camper is also wired to run two six volt batteries in series for longer battery life when "dry" camping, however we are only using one 12 volt battery because we have never been that adventurous. Tv antenna with booster and lots of storage. The a\c is ducted in the ceiling and the furnace is ducted in the floor and both work very well. The refrigerator runs on gas or electric as does the hot water heater. It has two 30# propane cylinders. The camper is insulated very well from the factory and the underbelly is completely enclosed. The roof is in excellent shape. May also include the weight distribution hitch and sway control.
> 
> $11,500


----------



## beachitmom (Jun 1, 2010)

I am interested in your Outback camper. Where are you located? I am in Southern NJ just outside of Ocean City.
[email protected]
Maria


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

This camper is still available!!


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

This camper is still available!!


----------



## PW_SD (Sep 24, 2010)

al_fol said:


> This camper is still available!!


Where are you located?


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

I am located in Central KY. Near lexington


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

Still have this camper for sale if anyone interested.


----------



## CyberNinja (Mar 14, 2011)

al_fol said:


> 2005 outback 21rs,. The camper is in excellent shape. It has 4 almost new Maxxis trailer service tires. The rear slide (manual) is a bed and there are two bunks in the front. Scissor style couch (bed) and a dinette that also makes a bed. The cabinets are white and the floor is a wood grain vinyl and very easy to clean. Some of the modifications that have been made include: black tank flush (very very handy), battery disconnect switch, water pump bypass (for easy winterizing), max air vent, and the stereo has been upgraded to a jensen cd player and all the speakers have been upgraded as well. The camper is also wired to run two six volt batteries in series for longer battery life when "dry" camping, however we are only using one 12 volt battery because we have never been that adventurous. Tv antenna with booster and lots of storage. The a\c is ducted in the ceiling and the furnace is ducted in the floor and both work very well. The refrigerator runs on gas or electric as does the hot water heater. It has two 30# propane cylinders. The camper is insulated very well from the factory and the underbelly is completely enclosed. The roof is in excellent shape. May also include the weight distribution hitch and sway control.
> 
> $10,000


I might be interested in your 21RS. What state is the trailer located in? I'm in Oregon.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CyberNinja said:


> I might be interested in your 21RS. What state is the trailer located in? I'm in Oregon.


Post 7 says Kentucky.


----------



## al_fol (Jun 12, 2010)

We finally sold our camper. Now its time to go get our 2007 Outback 31FQBHS fiver.


----------

